
South America's marble cathedral carved by nature - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20190326-south-americas-stunning-marble-cathedral
======
sshillo
I've been there, it's a pain in the ass to get to. Took an overnight bus from
Fitz Roy to Los Antiguos, had to walk a few miles across the border, got a
taxi on the Chilean side to Chile Chico, stayed overnight because there were
no more buses. Found some random bus from Chile Chico to Puerto Rio Tranquilo,
the bus information on the internet was not accurate.

Was it worth it? Yes, absolutely beautiful, not touristy at all, met a couple
in there 70s who had driven through Africa, which included the DRC. Mount Fitz
Roy, Chaletan, although beautiful are too touristy. Everyone speaks english,
they accept euro/usd, doesn't feel like you're actually in Argentina.

~~~
nesman
That's because it's Chile, not Argentina.

------
diehunde
People thinking about visiting Chile, don't stay for too long in Santiago,
there's nothing to see there. Just go immediately to the north if you are into
deserts or go south if you are into mountains and Patagonia. Don't waste your
time going to places close to the central regions.

~~~
radarsat1
Santiago itself is not much to write home about, but there are some beautiful
wine regions within driving distance from Santiago to the south and to the
north. Also a day trip to the east into the Cajón del Maipo is worth it,
especially if you like hiking.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caj%C3%B3n_del_Maipo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caj%C3%B3n_del_Maipo)
(also, inside tip, best empanadas in Chile are at the Pika del Flaco in
Melocoton)

As for mountains they are literally in every region. Before you hit Patagonia
there is lots to see in the Los Lagos region, be sure check out the Valdivian
rainforest, it's amazing!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valdivian_temperate_rain_fores...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valdivian_temperate_rain_forest)

Not to mention that just west of Santiago you find Valparaiso which is
definitely worth another day or two of your time if you like urban
environments.

If you do spend a day or two in Santiago, it's fun to go to the Bio Bio market
or la Vega indoor food market. (watch your bag and your pockets)

